# Smoke goose jerky?



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just got an electric smoker. I have never smoked anything before. Any tips would be appreciated to make goose jerky.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Smoke it whole or cut it in strips. I have done both with good results. Of course, the strips take less time. Enjoy.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Strips with cracked pepper and garlic seasoning made by high mountain. Adding a little bit of brown sugar helps as well.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

My electric smoker was hard to get the smoke rolling. So after several tries using different methods I put 3 pieces of charcoal in the chip pan and got them red hot, then added the wet soaked chips. I found having lots of smoke while the meat is red and lean is best at least for my taste. I also lay a little shag bark hickory directly on the burner. If your chips fire too quick it will leave a bad taste in your mouth after eating. If it's a slow roll on the smoke you get your best flavor.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

bfaber said:


> Strips with cracked pepper and garlic seasoning made by high mountain. Adding a little bit of brown sugar helps as well.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah that.. a little hot pepper flakes provides a good kick to it too. I like brushing the pieces with molasses or honey about 2/3 through the smokibg process. Gives them a nice glazing.

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JohnBischoff (Oct 11, 2012)

I make some I like to call Turd Burner, which is marinated in Sri lacha sauce with red pepper flakes. Smoked over cherry wood. I say use your imagination!


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

If you would like to avoid paying the high costs for Cabelas or High Mountain or somebody else to mix sugar, salt, and pepper, then try this.

I dry brine all meat that I smoke. Mix equal amounts of coarse salt and brown sugar. Add pepper to suit your tastes. If you want more "kick" add some chili pepper too.

Like lab1 said you can slice the breast meat or leave it whole. If you want jerky, then slice the meat in 3/8-1/2" slabs.

Rub generous amounts of the dry brine on the meat and layer it in a ceramic or plastic container. Cover and place in the refrigerator over night.

The salt and sugar are osmotic and they will penetrate the meat. The pepper will deposit nicely on the surface.

The next day, lay the meat on the racks of your smoker with space between the pieces. Fire it up and get it smoking. In this warm weather, do not let it get too hot.

Check it periodically. Do not over-cook/dry the meat or it will be like a petrified shoe.

For jerky, about 2 hours worked for me yesterday. For whole breasts, it may take 3 hours or more. This all depends on the temperature of your smoker.

When it is done to your satisfaction remove from the smoker and enjoy.


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks for the help, i really appreciate it. what temp do you use, and do you get it smoking before you put the meat in it?


----------



## wreck 'em (Sep 13, 2009)

A couple other suggestions I would stress...

Marinate 24hrs at a minimum in either a glass pan or plastic bag. Temp range: 200 - 225. Apple or mesquite chips are best in my opinion. Mixes from Cabelas are solid, but you will spend around $7 bucks for the mix. Watch your time. If you over cook, it becomes shoe leather. 2-3 hours should be plenty

If you go with a pre-mixed cure, Mesquite is our household favorite.

It really is an art to get it right. Your next purchase should be a quality thermometer. Remote with temp alarm is nice. Good luck


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

wreck 'em said:


> A couple other suggestions I would stress...
> 
> Marinate 24hrs at a minimum in either a glass pan or plastic bag. Temp range: 200 - 225. Apple or mesquite chips are best in my opinion. Mixes from Cabelas are solid, but you will spend around $7 bucks for the mix. Watch your time. If you over cook, it becomes shoe leather. 2-3 hours should be plenty
> 
> ...


Same here. I marinate a day or 3. Smoke around 200 degrees with apple wood. It's easy to over cook and make crunchy. It's pretty easy to do. I like the high mt mixes. Can get them at gander or most anywhere.

I just did a big batch of squaw, black duck, shoveler, and goose. Enough smoke and it all taste the same.


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

Just another tip to add, when I pull mine from the smoker I put it all in zip lock bag and let it sit, it helps the moisture redistribute and allows the brownsugar to you come sticky again holding some of the seasoning. I also use a homemade seasonings including paprika, Cajun, red pepper, black pepper and garlic salt.


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

This is hands down my favorite thing to do with my goose meat. I use the cabelas sweet and hot seasoning and it turns out delicious. I bought the seasoning on sale for about $5 for 15 pounds worth of seasoning, but of course you can mix up your own. Low and slow is always the best method, typically around 200 degrees, and until the meat is at its desired toughness. Add more wood chunks for more smoke flavor. Cherry wood is typically what I use. It's always fun to experiment and try new things with it


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> Same here. I marinate a day or 3. Smoke around 200 degrees with apple wood. It's easy to over cook and make crunchy. It's pretty easy to do. I like the high mt mixes. Can get them at gander or most anywhere.
> 
> I just did a big batch of squaw, black duck, shoveler, and goose. Enough smoke and it all taste the same.
> View attachment 44262
> ...


Looks great my friend.:thumbup:

I too love Hy Mtn. Mesquite. The one post said "the high cost of mixes". IT'S worth it!

I cut mine into the strips to put in the smoker or do in the oven. Hy Mtn requires a minimum 24 hrs. to marinate first.

Try Hy Mtn. You'll be very happy.

Now... if I could only hunt!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyehawger (Feb 5, 2009)

How do you guys store your jerky and how long will it keep?


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Has anyone tried smoking or making jerky in a "big green egg"?


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

walleyehawger said:


> How do you guys store your jerky and how long will it keep?


I like to keep jerky pliable, still having quite a bit of moisture. Therefore, I freeze packages for long term storage. Refrigerate those you're consuming soon.

Sent from my Desire HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Brine over night then let dry at room temp for a couple hours, then smoke. Make sure there is sugar in the brine!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

walleyehawger said:


> How do you guys store your jerky and how long will it keep?


I store mine in a paper lunch bag for 24 hours then vacuum seal and leave it in the pantry. I've stored it that way for a couple months and it was still great.


----------



## KCQ0613 (Jan 4, 2012)

I'll hang my meat from the racks a lot of times, run a metal skewer through one end of the strip and let the pieces dangle through the rack. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

My buddy and I made goose jerky for the first time the other week. Used brown sugar, cayenne pepper, black pepper, and a salt brine. Let soak 48hrs, then smoked it for 2- 2 1/2hrs at 250 in a propane smoker. Turned out awsome, Im on the hunt for geese to make more!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I just take the frozen breasts to Ilowski Sausage in China Township and it comes back vacuum packed in one pound packages. Tastes terrific, freezes great and last through the year.

Ken


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Ken Martin said:


> I just take the frozen breasts to Ilowski Sausage in China Township and it comes back vacuum packed in one pound packages. Tastes terrific, freezes great and last through the year.
> 
> Ken


How much does that cost?


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

If I remember right it is $8 to $10 dollars a pound. (weighed before smoking) So ten pounds of breasts would be $80 bucks. He has won awarsds for his beef jerky. 

He slices, trims, cures, smokes and packages it. I just don't have the confidence to smoke meats. 

Ken


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

FYI Menards is by far the cheapest place I've found to buy Hi mountain. The cracked pepper and garlic is awesome.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

> The cracked pepper and garlic is awesome.


yup its great. sweet n spicy is excellent on turkey. fish,duck,goose,turkey,vension i smoke between 180-200 for about 3-4 hrs but depends on the weather give or take. Ill let them soak in hi mountain for 4-7days. I rotate my racks about every hour (front to back and top to bottom).


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just bought the hi mountain variety pack hickory,mesquite, cracked pepper and garlic, original, and Cajun. I feel as though i am going to like the cracked pepper the best. My gf wants to try the sweet and spicy next time. we did 2lbs cracked pepper and garlic and 1lb of everything else. We just finished seasoning and we put it in the fridge to marinate. I plan on smoking with apple wood, that's what we bought a couple months ago and haven't used yet lol. judging by what everyone said i think i will wait till friday or sunday to smoke them. When i start do i turn the smoker on first and just put my wood chips in it or do i soak them in water? Also, do i wait till it starts smoking to put the meat in? thanks again for all the input.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

I got lucky and got my hands on alot of applewood. I soak them in water as long as you cure you meat. The trick is not to let your wood burn to much. Ill let my applewood soak for up to a week,start my smoker and throw woodchips in. When the wood starts burning i dump water from the wood thats been setting in it(pretty my like apple juice) thats where you get your smoke flavor from. I have a old school freezer that i turned into a propane smoker that i can do up to 50lbs of meat in so it will prably vary depending on what kind of smoker you got.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Also I cut my applewood into 2-3in pieces and split them with a claw hammer into pieces.


----------



## goose_hunter8585 (Nov 29, 2017)

I used to have a hard time with the drying time on goose jerky. Ended up finding a great way to pre cook them before the dehydrator. Ended up saving me hours of dry time. Plus it's a pretty easy recipe. https://thewaterfowlhunter.com/goose-jerky/


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

My buddy suggested this recipe to me a couple of months back.. Hands down the best jerky I've made and it's straight from DU's site. http://www.ducks.org/hunting/waterfowl-recipes-wild-game-cooking/spicy-goose-jerky

I use two tablespoons of salt instead of 3. Also if you don't want any heat just don't add the pepper flakes and cut the chili powder in half. I've made a few batches for people that can't handle heat. When I make mine I use ghost peppers or reapers.

I cook mine on my smoker grill. Takes about 2-2.5hrs on the grill I keep it around 160-180. Hit it with 3 rounds of smoke. I prefer hickory chunks, not chips and each round I use a handful.

When it comes to storing jerky moisture is your enemy, after awhile it promotes bacteria growth. I vacuum seal and freeze it(if it makes it that far). Also vacuum seal in portion size bags. Another thing I do is put paper towel at the bottom of a Tupperware container, usually do 2 layers if I'm putting a lot of jerky into one container. I let the jerky sit on the counter to cool down before putting it in the fridge. If you put it in the fridge hot/warm and seal it up this causes a lot of moisture. Zip lock bags are not good unless you are looking to toss some in a bag for a snack that day. Paper bags work great also.


----------

